# Elective visa



## vteotl (3 mo ago)

Hello all,
I've read the requirements for the elective visa.
Since I don't have enough passive income in the form of rental income, social security, etc... I'm going to start withdrawing from my retiring funds. 
Fortunately / Unfortunately, I've just turned 59 1/2, so I can start withdrawing..
In the application, how many months of continual withdrawals would the embassy need to see? I will also have my investment company write a letter saying that I will withdraw $X per month. Say I'm going to send in my application in January 2023, if I start withdrawing now, would that suffice?
I've tried contacting the embassy via phone calls, emails,... but no response. I'd like to just show up at the embassy, but according to the pre-recorded message, Visits are for those with appointments only. There're no appointments available.
Has anyone gone to the embassy in San Francisco without an appointment?
I would need any help, any information anyone can offer.
Thank you!
VT


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

Nobody here can tell you. The elective residency visa is not automatic. Each application is evaluated individually. However, as a rule its not on what you have already withdrawn, but what your income will be - and that is calculated and needs to be proved each time you apply for the visa.


----------

